# Anyone overclocking Intel IGP?



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

I have noticed that not anyone is talking about overclocking their IGP on Intel chips. I have an i3 2100 with a decent IGP. The default max clock speed was 1100 MHz which I have increased to 1400 MHz by bumping the IGP voltage up by 20 mV. There is certainly a performance difference, though it is not visible in all games. So if anyone tries to overclock their IGP, do post your experience here. Aslo, if you need any help with this, also post here


----------



## Pasapa (May 5, 2014)

Ye, everytime i tried to oc my hd4400, my system crashed, so i stopped trying..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

How much did you overclock? What was the base frequency?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

I sure did, when I didnt have my GPU.. it gave me a noticeable 10% increase in framerates in Dragon Age Origins.. 
I have the exact same iGPU as u (i3 2120)
I think i set the core clock to 1550 mhz and it was quite stable.. Sometimes in some games the clock resets back to normal after a slight freeze.. Maybe overheat ? A restart fixed it up though


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

Hmmm, I'll try increasing it up to 1.5 GHz.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

1550 mhz was the best OC  i could do, anything more than that and games wont launch (black screen)


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 5, 2014)

^ at what voltage?


----------



## Nerevarine (May 5, 2014)

Dont remember, I didnt have to set voltage.. I used ASUS UEFI UI to set the core clock to 1.55 ghz..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (May 6, 2014)

So can you set that speed again and note the voltage once?


----------

